# New farm boy from Canada



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Arob (Mar 15, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Are there many Canadians on here?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Arob (Mar 15, 2009)

*The welcoming commitee*

Thanks again

So you two are the welcoming committee huh? I see you guys say HI and WELCOME to everyone who comes here 

but I dont see many people from Canada...

should I start a thread?


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome my brother canuck! :darkbeer:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* arob. Have fun here.


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome, Arob!*

I love this site & I'm sure you will too. 

See you around!

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:welcomesign:


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------

